# Can these door panels be saved?



## derbydiva (Jul 18, 2015)

Off my '69 GTO Conv, the car sat open to the elements for a year before I bought it, these door panels were damp, mildewy and stinky. Misted some pleasant smelling disinfectant on them and rubbed off the moldy/mildew spots that were big, then laid them flat with weights on them to dry -was somewhat successful with that but they still stink.

Hate to scrap them as they're original, and pretty nice (as are the seats- nice and stinky- another task for another day), and also don't want to spend $ where I don't have to.

Has anyone replaced just the fiber board on the backside? Or gotten that smell to go away?

Thanks!
Darcie


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have had the thick cardboard backer boards replaced on a pair of what were warped Tempest door panels. At the time it cost me $175, and they turned out perfect. On your '69 front door panels, the paseenger side panel shows damage to the Mylar trim. If it was me, I'd at least, replace that panel with another perfect used one, or buy a pair of reproductions.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you really think they are worth saving might reach out to a local interior shop and see what they say.
I once rebuilt a flat '66 set for a driver with 3/8 luan plywood, and actually turned out decent.
Not sure if this would work on the later style.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Something you might try is using some of that spray stuff you can get at most pet supply stores that's intended to deal with the smell of dog/cat urine in carpets. I have no idea if it will work, as I haven't done this myself, but supposedly it contains an enzyme that's supposed to convert the bacteria and stuff into "something that doesn't smell bad".

I'd soak them pretty good on both sides (in case the odor is coming from the carpet strips too), keep them pressed flat, and let them dry for a few days. May or may not work, but it'd be less expensive than replacing them plus it's a chance you could keep you original panels.

Bear


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

As an owner of an upholstery shop, trust me, you may not get the odor out as it is most likely embedded into the cloth backing of the vinyl as well as the carpet. Door panels are not terribly expensive (compared to everything else on our cars) and with patience, you can replace them yourself. You use your metal off your old ones. While it's not real fun, it's not that hard either. Good luck
Jack


----------

